# Florida Girl Bitten By Bat While Driving



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*SEMINOLE, Fla. -- *Teresa Shields has a new nickname, Batgirl, after a little-too-close encounter with one of the little flying mammals last week. The Florida teen said she was driving home when a bat flew through her car window and bit her. Her father said Teresa had two red marks and some tenderness but the bite didn't break the skin. The animal was foaming at the mouth when it attacked her, so it's being tested for rabies, just in case. A state wildlife official said bats can carry rabies, but it's no more common in bats than in any other animal. Shields said the experience was weird and scary initially. But she thinks it's funny now. And her family has already given Teresa a present: a Batman T-shirt. 

http://www.nbc10.com/news/4798323/detail.html


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats quite an experience. And the last thing you would expect while driving.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Would that make her car the batmoble. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Would that make her car the batmoble. LOL


haha yeah i guess that would :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I think I probably would have crashed


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Just the other day friend was riding a dirtbike and got nailed in the chest by a bat...wierd.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

bats....they're funny little creatures


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A group of us caught a bat in a old store we were fixing up years ago. Its illegal to kill them here even though they are not hard to find. Its amazing to look at their little hands. You can really see how they got the vampire stories from them.


----------

